# Identifying Your Betta's Gender:



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Sexing bettas comes up as a topic of interest - after all, how many of us have bought what we think is a girl, and later turns out to be a boy? So I thought I'd make a thread on ways to sex your betta. *By: Bombalurina.*

*Fin size:*
This is the most obvious factor, and one that most people rely on. Of course, it can be misleading. Typically, males will have large beautiful finnage, whilst females will have much shorter fins. This can, of course, be misleading, with some females having unusually large fins and certain males, such as plakats, having much smaller fins.









*Ventrals:*
The next thing to consider is the size of the ventrals (the long dangly fins just behind the gills). The ventrals on a male are typically much thicker and longer. This is most obvious when they flare. Again, however, it is not decisive.

















*Flaring:*
When a male flares, his beard will extent under his chin as well as in a broad mane around the sides of his head. Females only have little manes, with little to no beard under the chin. 









*Ovipostor:*
The ovipostor, or egg-spot, is a little white dot seen between the ventral fins. However, it's not a great in determining gender. Not all females display them, and juvenile males sometimes have them. 









*Shape of the anal fin:* (that's the one under the body)
So, you've found a fish who could be a male plakat, or could be a female, you aren't sure. Well, females generally have quite boxy anal fins that form a relatively straight line under the body. A plakat male will have a longer anal fin that slopes down to a point near his tail. 









*Behavior*
Don't take aggressiveness as a sign of gender. In my experience, males are more aggressive, but females round my way are bred pretty docile. Some females can be just as feisty as males!
Bubblenests are generally a male trait, but some males won't build them, and some females will! They are a guide, but not determinative of gender.

Photos Courtesy of ZergyMonster's Fish tanks.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice post 

One thing that can be a bit misleading is that some girls will show a bit of gill, which can be mistaken for a small beard.  One fool proof way to determine gender it to look at how they flare. Males tend to flare with their side facing whatever they are flaring at, in order to look bigger. Girls flare head on.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Zergy, it makes a heap more sense with pictures.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks this is helpful! I hope they make this a sticky!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

any idea what this one is? about 2 and half moths old


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a Female Veil Tail to me, but I still think it has some growing to do before its gender is definitive.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

She's definately female, but I'm not so sure about the veiltail part. Her anal, dorsal, and calaudal make me want to say delta to halfmoon...


----------



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

can anyone tell me what gender this is


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

Most obvious thing for me its ovipostor and anal fin shape. That is what I always look for.


----------



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

so what do u think


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a male, Tubbs.


----------



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

good to know thank you


----------

